# Evil Carnival party theme???



## xxyourmomxx (Jun 1, 2008)

I know its a little early but i have to start planning a really big party for halloween. I wanted to do an evil carnival theme but i dont really know any ideas on what to do ...does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 7, 2007)

I am having the same theme too!! check the thread that says My Halloween theme ...lots of good ideas from all the great people here!!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Being a huge Motley Crue fan, all I can say is: Carnival of Sins!!! 
You could do: envy, gluttony, greed, lust, etc.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Definitely search the other threads. I'd post my ideas, but I'm too lazy to retype... or search, copy, and paste.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Definitely check the thread under this section titled "My Halloween theme"...
there are some fabulous ideas already and waiting for you!


----------

